# Didnt get my big boy, pigs down though



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I just return from five days at the lease.Upon arriving at the lease I hung a new 15 ladder stand on the far side of my opening. This side of the opening is where I posted pics of the big buck making a scrape. I decided to let the stand sit empty a couple of days before hunting it and I hunted my hang on stand near the feeder the first two days. On the first morning hunt I saw my big boy come in to the opening and tend a scrape, he never payed attention to the new stand which was empty. I tried a grunt to bring him in range to no avail. I saw him once more during my trip but he was moving through at a trot and never presented a shot. I have a 2.5 good 8 point that comes to my feeder nearly every hunt. I could have dropped an arrow on him numerous times but he needs to live a few more years. I saw lots of deer, some of the bucks I probably would have took but knowing that big boy has some active scrapes in my stand area kept me from slinging an arrow at em. I did kill two pigs which is another first for me. This is my first year bow hunting and I have a doe so far and now two pigs. I shot both of the pigs right behind the ear and the rage 2 blade provided easy tracking jobs. The second pig I dropped in its tracks and after about 10 seconds of it laying flat on its back it jumped up and ran about 30 yards before dying. 
Here are a few pics. 
















This scrape has fresh pee in it every morning. The buck must be visiting it in the middle of the night.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

They are famous for tending a scrape after dark, nice work on the pigs...WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats on the pig. Hope you get that big one.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*way to go brother....*


----------



## bdfarmer (Nov 8, 2010)

Keep after the big boy!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hammer time!!!! WTG!!! Now the good eatin' starts!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats.


----------

